# Standardgateway nicht verfügbar



## klauschwein (19. Juli 2010)

*Standardgateway nicht verfügbar*

hi @ all!

jüngst unterhält mich mein pc mit einer störrischen lan-verbindung. in unregelmäßigen abständen reisst die verbindung ab und ist nach ausführen der problembehandlung oder einem neustart kurzfristig behoben.

als problem wird jedes mal ermittelt: Standardgateway ist nicht verfügbar.

nach einigen recherchen via google bin ich einigen lösungsansetzen nachgegangen - bisher ohne erfolg.

habe den gerätetreiber aktualisiert und es auch mit einer älteren version probiert.
firewall und viren-scanner scheiden auch aus. IPv6 deaktivieren brachte auch keine veränderung.

hier meine konfiguration:

windows 7 professional x64
L1 Gigabit-Ethernet-10/100/1000Base-T-Controller von Atheros
treiberversion: 2.4.7.172 (19.06.2010)

IP bekomme ich vom "admin" zugeteilt, netzwerk ist über MAC konfiguriert, d.h. ich habe immer ein und denselben port.

in diesem sinne... hilfe!


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Standardgateway nicht verfügbar*

Wenn der Standartgateway nicht verfügbar ist und am Rechner kein Problem ist, liegts am Router, das ist ja dein Gateway.


----------



## mattinator (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Standardgateway nicht verfügbar*

Prüf mal die Steckverbinder des LAN-Kabels, evtl. mal ein anderes Kabel testen und such mal im Windows-System-Ereignisprotokoll nach Ereignissen bzgl. TCP/IP.


----------



## xlarge (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Standardgateway nicht verfügbar*

Evtl. mal den Router auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen? Vielleicht sind irgendwelche Tabellen zugemüllt... Käme auf jeden Fall auf nen Versuch an denke ich...


----------



## klauschwein (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Standardgateway nicht verfügbar*

danke für eure tips!

ich habe mal das ereignisprotokoll durchgeschaut und folgenden fehler gefunden:

"Dem Computer wurde (vom DHCP-Server) keine Adresse aus dem Netzwerk für die Netzwerkkarte mit der Netzwerkadresse 0xAAAAAAAAAA00 zugewiesen. Fehler: 0x79. Der Computer versucht, weiterhin selbständig eine Adresse vom Netzwerkadressserver (DHCP-Server) abzurufen."

meinen router kann ich leider nicht anders konfigurieren, da ich keinen habe  ich hänge direkt am server.

wenn euch auch nichts mehr einfällt, was ich an meiner konfiguration ändern kann, werde ich mal meinem admin aufs dach steigen.


----------



## mattinator (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Standardgateway nicht verfügbar*



klauschwein schrieb:


> ich habe mal das ereignisprotokoll durchgeschaut und folgenden fehler gefunden:
> 
> "Dem Computer wurde (vom DHCP-Server) keine Adresse aus dem Netzwerk für die Netzwerkkarte mit der Netzwerkadresse 0xAAAAAAAAAA00 zugewiesen. Fehler: 0x79. Der Computer versucht, weiterhin selbständig eine Adresse vom Netzwerkadressserver (DHCP-Server) abzurufen."



Die MAC-Adresse sieht etwas komisch aus. Entweder Deine Netzwerkkarte / der Onboard Netzwerk-Adapter ist defekt oder aus nicht plausiblen Gründen der wurde Netzwerkkarte per Treiber eine falsche MAC-Adresse zugewiesen.


----------



## klauschwein (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Standardgateway nicht verfügbar*

stimmt, habe ich garnicht drauf geachtet. in der konsole wird keine konfiguration für den ethernet-controller angezeigt. allerdings kann ich die MAC korrekt unter der grafischen oberfläche anzeigen lassen (maus über controllername)
die MAC MUSS zwangsläufig stimmen, sonst kickt mich der server und sperrt meinen port.


----------



## klauschwein (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Standardgateway nicht verfügbar*

der adapter ist IO, das habe ich mit sicherheit diagnostiziert. ich habe jetzt nochmal bis zur willkürlichen trennung im ereignisprotokoll mitgeloggt.

EVENT ID: 1014



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Standardgateway nicht verfügbar*

Sieh mal hier nach: Network adapter repeatedly disconnecting..


----------



## klauschwein (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Standardgateway nicht verfügbar*



mattinator schrieb:


> Sieh mal hier nach: Network adapter repeatedly disconnecting..



hey das sieht interessant aus! danke dir


----------

